# so i shot the p9 today..



## walter (Aug 4, 2007)

kahr p9 9mm: for the $800 or so price tag, I was not impressed. I paid $15 to rent it and only shot 50 reload rounds(no money). haha. no jams, but anyways, I'm not saying its bad, but there's nothing about it that really blew me away.

the slide release is friggin smooth contrary to what others have said. The trigger reset is a little long compared to my s&w ppk and that's all I really noticed. I also shot low. but this is coming from a newbie so it doesnt really matter but maybe other newbies can relate.

so I don't think I'm going to buy one to replace or compliment my ppk, if anything it made me like my ppk even more. HOWEVER, my ppk jammed THREE TIMES! but the range master said it's because I used reloads (I only shot 200 factory rounds since brand new, and it only had one FTE) and he said I need atleast 500 factory rounds to break the ppk in.

well conclusion is that the kahr p9 feels really good and will make a really good ccw, it feels really "neat and tuckable" and will be good for people who like the "point and shoot" guns, but me I'm an external safety/decocker/SA type of guy, so it didnt really impress me much especially for the price.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Huh. I vastly prefer the Kahrs to the old PPK. I would infinitely prefer a reliable Kahr to a malfunction-prone PPK - though yours may smooth out - no matter a $300 price difference. Not to mention the added power of the 9mm versus the .380. But to each his own.

$800 strikes me as *very* high for a P9. I see 'em on Gunsamerica for $550-$600 all the time, which is only a little more than the S&W PPKs ($500-ish) on the same site.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I also prefer the Kahr to the PPK. And $800 is too high. I paid $590 + tax for my P40, and it came with night sights.

The P9/P40 is no larger than the PPK, and weighs even less. The step up to 9mm/.40 over .380 is substantial.

As to the trigger, the PPK is a traditional DA. The trigger reset when it goes to SA will be shorter than the Kahr. The Kahr is a DAO. It reminds me of a DAO trigger of a revolver. It will require the same long pull each shot.

Nothing wrong with the PPK. It's a fine weapon. I just think that today there are better caliber choices for a handgun the size & weight of the PPK. The only .380 I own is a Keltec P3AT, which is way smaller & lighter than a PPK. If I'm going to carry a gun the size & weight of the PPK, I'll go with a 9mm or .40.

But in the final analysis, it's a personal choice. I purchase guns based upon my opinion and prejudice. Nothing wrong with you doing the same.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Reloads could have played a big part in it - I never use reloads after a Glock 17 blew up on me in 1995.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

$800 is definitely too much. I paid $425 for a used P40. If you get one you might consider one used. They are less expensive, and on quality weapons if something needs replacement it is usually some type of spring. My .02


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Late coming to this party, but I agree with Mike. 9mm beats .380 all day long. I think I paid $600 for my P9 new w/ night sights.


----------

